# Favorite Shad Rap Colors



## MarrakeshExpress (May 9, 2005)

I was just flipping through a Rapala catalog tonight and became curious regarding which colors (among the dozens) people use a lot. I don't use crankbaits all too often, but I was just curious as to what people are using. I've had limited success with Firetiger and Gold colored raps. I'm just wondering if most people use the same ones along with a few being not as popular, or if they are all used equally.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

I use many different colors. Muddy water = charteuse or black. Clear water = natural colors of available forage in that particular lake. Chromes when you want a lot of flash.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I use shad raps in the creek for smallies and saugeyes alot and here are my go to colors. 

Firetiger /for stained water
shad color with the red gills/belly /caught my best saugeye this year
creekchub
glass rap
walleye imitation /caught my personal best 20 1/4'' smallie


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I've always had good luck with the shad color (yellow line in the center).


----------



## bluufrdtrk (Apr 15, 2004)

#9 brown shadrap for lake erie walleye and smallmouth,
and perch jointed for of pech glass rap for trolling alum creek.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

#5 or 7 in the old style Firetiger


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

done decent with the size 7 in perch (large crappie & white bass)and the shallow running size 7 in basic shad color. on the other hand I find the clown color to be ridiculous....


----------



## Banker (Jun 7, 2005)

whoops...meant to say size 5


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

my 2 favorite rapala crankbait colors are firetiger and blue/silver.


----------

